# Natural Phenomena You Have to See to Believe!



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2014)

Check out natural phenomena like Staircase to the Moon (Australia), Glowing Sands (Maldives), Frozen trees (Finland), etc...http://listverse.com/2014/06/28/10-natural-phenomena-you-have-to-see-to-believe/


----------

